#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Conflito no pppoe

## couto63

Criei um servidor simples de pppoe em uma rb 750 ate ai tudo certo estava testando em casa com 1 usuario tudo ok quando fui gerar o segundo que fui usar no cliente ele da um conflito que fica os 2 sem internet e para tudo so volta quando tiro um dos dois e deixo apenas 1 usuário ativo alguem me ajuda sou novo nessa area

----------


## leeooziinhoo

Agrega mais informação ou fotos.

----------


## bilrelikia

boa noite amigo envia fotos ou mas informaçao de como vc configuro seu ppoe

----------


## DjeiBoy

Manda um print da página active clients em PPP e outra do firewall/nat

----------


## Bruno

pere ai vou pegar minha bola de cristal

----------


## avatar52

Tentei usar a minha, Bruno. Mas ela quebrou faz tempo de tanto usar ela aqui nesse fórum.

----------


## Bruno

quer apostar 5 jujuba que o cara ta usando o mesmo ip remote nos secrets ???

----------


## Bruno

> Criei um servidor simples de pppoe em uma rb 750 ate ai tudo certo estava testando em casa com 1 usuario tudo ok quando fui gerar o segundo que fui usar no cliente ele da um conflito que fica os 2 sem internet e para tudo so volta quando tiro um dos dois e deixo apenas 1 usuário ativo alguem me ajuda sou novo nessa area


novo tudo bem ninguém nasce sabendo, mais já começou a fazer pergunta antes de estudar


minha indignação é que a piazada quando esta com 15 anos não vai perguntar pro pai como se faz sexo ele vai aprender

agora outras coisas todo munda fácil perguntar

----------


## edmarmega

> novo tudo bem ninguém nasce sabendo, mais já começou a fazer pergunta antes de estudar
> 
> 
> minha indignação é que a piazada quando esta com 15 anos não vai perguntar pro pai como se faz sexo ele vai aprender
> 
> agora outras coisas todo munda fácil perguntar


Sexo é facil é so colocar o Pau duro no buraquinho da menina, o maximo é so mais um muleque/a para os pais criar.

ja redes fica sem internet ai nao conseguem ver xvideos

----------


## Fallout

> Sexo é facil é so colocar o Pau duro no buraquinho da menina, o maximo é so mais um muleque/a para os pais criar.
> 
> ja redes fica sem internet ai nao conseguem ver xvideos


moss precisava fala isso desse jeito olha a baixaria no under

----------


## Bruno

> moss precisava fala isso desse jeito olha a baixaria no under


rapais baixaria no under ocorre todos os dias, com este pessoal que se quer estudou pra trabalhar com redes, vem e fazem cada pergunta isto pra min é pior que qualquer palavrão

olhe os tópicos o pessoal não tem duvida de configuração etc tem duvida de como se montar um provedor ou que equipamento usar, isto é inadmissível para quem quer trabalhar com provedor e ter estar duvidas, estas duvidas se tira fazendo cursos de rede etc não em fórum 

larga mão de ser nuttela o exposto pelo @*edmarmega* fui muito boa pense sexo hj ta se comparando com provedor quando não sabe fazer mete a cara de qualquer jeito unica diferença é que no sexo é os pais do cara que se fode pra criar o neto, já no provedor é todos que trabalha na área pois queima o mercado

----------

